# Meklē produktu? >  Kā tas saucas?

## defs

Meklēju tādu kā metāla  detektoru,ar kuru var noteikt elektrības vadus zem apmetuma. Varbūt kads uzreiz zina,kur tadu nopirkt? Ir vajadzība kaut kur urbt,bet neviens nav drošs par vadiem,tapēc tads jautajums.Paldies!

----------


## abergs

Cable locator:
http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=...2442_2486_2487
Cenas, cenas...  ::

----------


## defs

Jā,cenas ir fantastiskas...

----------


## Delfins

Taču RADIO žurnāla ir dafiga raksti un shēmas - "находка проводов"  :: 
Cik atceros - pārs detaļas tik bij


http://cxem.net/house/1.php
# Детектор скрытой проводки
# Простой искатель скрытой проводки
# Искатель скрытой проводки
# Индикатор скрытой проводки на микросхемах
# Универсальный прибор-индикатор
# Электромагнитный индукционный детектор

----------


## juris90

> Cable locator:
> http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=...2442_2486_2487
> Cenas, cenas...


 latgalitē kaut kadi 14ls bija

----------


## Vinchi

> latgalitē kaut kadi 14ls bija


 ELFĀ pa 10Ls :P kabeļu meklētājs bet šie lētie modeļi ir diezgan pašvaki jo dziļums ir tikai ap 2cm  :: 

Tiešām sakarīgs ir BOSCH Detector DMF 10 Zoom

----------


## defs

...laikam jataisa pašam.

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, pats izmantoju konkrēto Bosch Zoom modeli. Man pagājušajā gadā baigi noveicās, jo kāreiz meklēju ko tādu, lai aiz reģipša koka sijas meklētu, un biju iepētijis cenas. Tad Rēzeknes K-Rautā ieraudzīju šo modeli akcijā pa kaut kādiem bišku vairāk kā 30Ls. Nedomājot pirku nost. Tā arī vēl arvien nesaprotu, kā tāda cena tur atgadījās.

----------


## defs

Cenas tiešam nav saprotamas.Es parasti produktu salīdzinaju ar televizoru pa 100 latiem-cik tur nav detaļu iekšā?! Bet te kaut kadš štrunts,kas nav pat mērinstruments,iekšā droši,ka kāda specifiska mikrene un daži citi sīkumi,bet cena tāda,it kā tas būtu no zelta!

----------


## Delfins

kāpēc tas ir dārgs?

- nav plašpatēriņa prece
- ir domāts kā mērinstruments (jo nosaka - ir/nav)
- sertifikācija
- garantija

- veikala varka (vēl jo vairāk ka ļoti reti vajadzīga lieta, ja uz maizes var uzlikt 5 santīmi uzcenojumu un pārdot 1000gab, tad šeit labi ja 1 gab gadā nopērk)


Pēc detaļām gan jau ir tus viss tas pats ko iedevu no krievu saita - antena + nokalibrēts opamps.

----------


## defs

Tieši tapēc jauzmeistaro pašam,man nekādu sertifikātu navajag.Es tur izpētiju shemas,ka dazam labam pat pieslegta telefona austiņa,laikam to 50 hz maiņstravas fonu uztver.Kur stipraks fons-tur tuvak elektrības vads.Mana gadijumā nav jāmekle knopka,bet gan vads,kas zem sprieguma.Tas .

----------

